# Azeroth RDTA Re-Stock and New SS Version - Sir Vape



## Sir Vape (5/9/16)

We just received some re-stock of the new and popular goon style deck RDTA from Coil Art. We also managed to get our hands on some stainless steel ones which are not the easiest to get your hands on for some reason. 




http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/new


----------



## Gazzacpt (5/9/16)

.


----------

